# Soundtraxx Tsunami



## MrMoose (Dec 22, 2014)

Well I got another bad decoder out of the package.
I don't know whats up with Soundtraxx, but I think there Quality Control is
not doing very well.
Kind of frustrating to wait to get the decoder and the have it not work.
Now I have to send it back and wait for a couple of weeks for it to be repaired.
Had to get that off my chest, I'm done now...lol.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Have you tried a reset?Could you read any CV?It may only be a CV that's messed up.


----------



## MrMoose (Dec 22, 2014)

Brakeman Jake said:


> Have you tried a reset?Could you read any CV?It may only be a CV that's messed up.


I'm getting an Error Code #7 a high voltage problem.
I tried a reset and it could not read the CV value.

According to Soundtraxx that Error can't be fixed by the consumer it needs to be sent in for repair.


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

that is very frustrating hope they take care of ya on that it alwyas sucks to buy something and have to send it either back to where it came form or to the manufacter for repairs.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

At least it's good to be covered by their no quibble guarantee.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

All manufactured products,as good as they may be,may occasionally fail thus the reason for garantees.What's most awkward is that it happened twice to the same person...enough to stop trusting an otherwise reliable product.

A good example is myself.I've had three MRC decoders cook off on me...guess what?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Brakeman Jake said:


> A good example is myself.I've had three MRC decoders cook off on me...guess what?


You might not be alone!


----------



## MrMoose (Dec 22, 2014)

He's not alone!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Although I am a fan of MRC's DCC _systems_, I cannot say the same for their decoders.

Unless something has changed in the past 3-4 years, the reliability of MRC decoders just isn't up to the rest of the industry. I use Digitrax and TCS decoders (no sound).

That said, defective happens. Sometimes, it's a defective lot, much of which gets shipped to the same dealer, so they end up with a bunch of bad product.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Another factor, it is very easy to damage those very
small electronic devices. You can get it too hot,
expose it to some sort of unusual radiation, or
simply overload it with an inefficient motor. The
great thing about Digitrax is that they will replace
it FREE even if you are the one who inflicted the
damage. They do require that you first use their
website to explain the problem. They will respond
with advice if possible, else give you return instructions.
You do need to provide them with a copy of the
purchase receipt.

Don


----------

